# Help Coaching a Short Busty Woman...



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a tough one. 
If she wants to continue with a recurve, she definitely needs a chest protector. 
A bow that's short enough to keep the string off of her chest would have a lot of finger pinch.
Would she consider a short ATA compound? 
It's likely that she will never find a recurve to fit her without string contact. However, Reo shot some of his best scores with string contact with his chest. Actually seems to have dropped off a bit since he lost weight and contact. 

Allen


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

The primary student of mine, also happens to be my wife, had the same issue. I was able to help her stay with a little longer bow by having her open up to the target a bit more. I also pushed for her to have a slight bend in her bow arm elbow. It did shorten her draw a touch, but helped with the interference and consistency. She has moved on to compound now, but was able to shoot quite well with the re-curve. As mentioned above, a chest protector is key. 

For my spouse I also moved her to one finger over and two under, she had originally shot three under. This helped with the pinch of the shorter bow.


----------

